# LOST: Longbow @ Pumphouse 6/29



## Pete McMiller (Jul 7, 2017)

Up to the top one more time. 

No news so far. I have the word out throughout the state through the Sheriff's office, BLM office, and several private and state organizations. This bow didn't just vanish, somebody knows something, apparently the right person hasn't seen the notice yet.


----------

